# Fuel prices rising again!!!!!



## WiltonShagpile (Apr 10, 2008)

Any one noticed how petrol and diesel prices are starting to creep up... Sure you have...
Our boiler oil is still going down... 39p, diesel now £1.21....
Someone's making a lot of profit...

Happy motoring.

Wilt


----------



## Carl_n_Flo (May 10, 2005)

£1.17 or £1.18 at Morrisons in Redditch and Bromsgrove today...........been pretty static for a few months around here.

Did have to pay £1.24 on the A12 out of Harwich on Sunday evening though - THAT hurt after paying just shy of a quid a litre for the previous two weeks!!!!


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

Diesel prices would be rising just as I buy myself a 3oooc automatic!:surprise:


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Yeah, it's rocketed up again to an extortionate £0.89 a litre here.

Ray.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

funny that nobody moaned when the prices went down!!0

yes, it's been creeping up, cost me nearly £90 to fill up last weekend:surprise:. Mind you, that was well over £100 last year......


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

When I got to paying £1.39 up in Glasgow in 2013, I decided, fuel is like food I need it, keep my eye out for good prices and forget about it otherwise, nowt you can do about it so why focus on it.

How much is a pint these days as a comparison.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Dunno Kev, it's 30 years since I paid pub prices for booze in UK.
If I was ever forced to come back and live in UK I would go 'TT'.

Ray.


----------



## Yaxley (Jul 25, 2008)

Diesel €1.14 per litre in Sainte France yesterday. Ian


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Yep, filled up at that price before driving to Paris and back Monday. 500 mile round trip cost just €55 or £40 by car.

Ray.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Our local price has FALLEN by 2 cents this week....

below 1.20€ now in ALL supermarkets, even if some of the small independent fuel stations are trying to charge 1.45€ a litre....... I know where we fill up......

Dave


----------

